# So I finally picked up WoW.



## Asswings (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyways, any suggestions? For my first character I made a Tauren Warrior named Hatchetwound on some server my kinda-stepbrother plays.

I'm pretty damn lost in this game. Got any cool tips? :3

And are the RP servers any good, or are they just filled with LET'S SEX LOL? 








EDIT: OH YEAH. And for now I'm on a trial account. XD Because I don't want to pay before I know if I really want to stick around for at least a month.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Anyways, any suggestions?



I know I get mad at people for doing this all the time, but...

GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 5, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I know I get mad at people for doing this all the time, but...
> 
> GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN.



Lawl, I don't get addicted to games. :/ 

I have too much stuff I keep track of all the time, I actually haven't played it for more than an hour before taking a break and wandering off to do something else.

Short attention span. XD

So yeah, no worries there.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 5, 2009)

Long time player here but I quit a few months ago.
I had a 80 druid, shaman, death knight and I think shaman was my favorite. Elemental spec u just see huge crits


----------



## Asswings (Aug 5, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> Long time player here but I quit a few months ago.
> I had a 80 druid, shaman, death knight and I think shaman was my favorite. Elemental spec u just see huge crits




I'm more interested in the cool things you can do with each class, not how easily you kick butt. I just picked Warrior first because it seemed simplest. 
For instance, how does the Druid shape-changing thing work? Is it neat to use, or just lame and hard to handle?

I should have specified that I'm not in it for the kicking butt and taking names. XD


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 5, 2009)

Druid is fun and the shapeshifting works good, you can spec him to either caster or melee type. What kind do you want to go for?


----------



## Asswings (Aug 5, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> Druid is fun and the shapeshifting works good, you can spec him to either caster or melee type. What kind do you want to go for?



I don't really care about specs. @_@
Srsly. I'm not playing to kick people's asses at it. I'd go for whatever tickled my fancy at the moment.


The coolness factor is all that matters.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well specs aren't just about kicking ass but its how the class is played. Like feral is the melee class and you use the cat and bear form to fight up close. But balance is the caster spec and you cast at a range and try to keep people away from you


----------



## Asswings (Aug 5, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> Well specs aren't just about kicking ass but its how the class is played. Like feral is the melee class and you use the cat and bear form to fight up close. But balance is the caster spec and you cast at a range and try to keep people away from you



I don't really care how I play it. If I do make a druid, I'll probably pick the cat 'cause I like cats, and learn how to play from there. You're just over explaining things that I don't really care about.  

So when you turn into a cat... Can you still dance?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 5, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I know I get mad at people for doing this all the time, but...
> 
> GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN.





Anyway, people with no experience aside, WoW isn't this horribly addictive thing. If you aren't an addictive person, you won't get hooked on WoW. It's fun, I play it, and have for a while.

Also PS, I have an unused legit WoW authorization key that I'd be willing to part with for like 10$ if you're interested and decide you want to keep playing. I bought it so I could dual box, but decided I didn't want to.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok I won't go into a lot of depth on it I will put it simply, when u are a high level you can't do anything unless you spec something and I will leave it at that.

And yes cats can dance lol


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> So when you turn into a cat... Can you still dance?


Yes, and today cat and bear form just got sexier. 
Druids are a very 'cool' class and shapeshifting is easy but the amount of different attacks and spells might go over your head.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 5, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Anyway, people with no experience aside, WoW isn't this horribly addictive thing. If you aren't an addictive person, you won't get hooked on WoW. It's fun, I play it, and have for a while.
> 
> Also PS, I have an unused legit WoW authorization key that I'd be willing to part with for like 10$ if you're interested and decide you want to keep playing. I bought it so I could dual box, but decided I didn't want to.



I'll remember that, thanks. <3


And yeah, I know I'll have to deal with more complicated stuff later, but that can wait until I get that far, and google can explain it if the game doesn't. XD
What's the coolest mount? :3 My stepbrother has a neat pink raptor, and I've seen like another dinosaur thing, but I haven't gotten very far and don't know their names and stuff. D: And by cool I mean utterly WTF WHY ARE YOU RIDING THAT. D:
.....can you make those dance? 8D


Also: no one does the RP servers? I would hate to try one and find out that I jumped into the wrong place and get the wrong first impression.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> What's the coolest mount? :3 My stepbrother has a neat pink raptor, and I've seen like another dinosaur thing, but I haven't gotten very far and don't know their names and stuff. D: And by cool I mean utterly WTF WHY ARE YOU RIDING THAT. D:
> .....can you make those dance? 8D



Well, it's hard to decide which mount is the "coolest"... a lot are harder to get than others, which for some people is the appeal. Every race has their own mount (but other races can ride it with enough reputation), and lots of factions have mounts too. You can also get mounts from certain vendors, and from IRL things like the card game and BlizzCon.




> Also: no one does the RP servers? I would hate to try one and find out that I jumped into the wrong place and get the wrong first impression.



Oh, fuck yeah, I do RP servers. I've been playing on RP servers since I started WoW and they're great. Of course, you do find the occasional person who is all about e-fucking, but it's easy to avoid (tip: stay away from elves and draenei, the "pretty" races, they're the most prone to ERP). Most of the time it isn't about sex at all, unless you want it to be.

Anyway, if you aren't attached to your server, feel free to hop onto mine. I'm on Wyrmrest Accord horde side. My name is Owachi. But since you're on a trial account, you need to be on my friends list to talk to me, so drop me your name in PMs or post here so I can friend list you if you do decide to come over to my server.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 5, 2009)

The tauren mount is a kodo, kind of like a rhino dinosaur mix but my favorite mount is the undead horse


----------



## Asswings (Aug 5, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Anyway, if you aren't attached to your server, feel free to hop onto mine. I'm on Wyrmrest Accord horde side. My name is Owachi. But since you're on a trial account, you need to be on my friends list to talk to me, so drop me your name in PMs or post here so I can friend list you if you do decide to come over to my server.



Seeing as I just started today, I'm not really attached to anything yet, I was playing on the one I'm on now because my stepbrothers are on it... I might come lurk around a bit in a couple days or so. (I'd have to come up with a character before I ever actually joined in, and I don't know any of the lore, so that would be way hard atm. The fact that 'Hatchetwound' ended up sounding like a plausible Tauren name (judging from the NPCs) was a total coincidence, I picked it because it's a euphemism for vagina, and it fit in with the guy's characters' 'BeefInjector' and 'Rotcrotch'.)

I'm pretty positive I'll actually cough up the money to get a real account, though. <3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> (I'd have to come up with a character before I ever actually joined in, and I don't know any of the lore, so that would be way hard atm. The fact that 'Hatchetwound' ended up sounding like a plausible Tauren name (judging from the NPCs) was a total coincidence, I picked it because it's a euphemism for vagina, and it fit in with the guy's characters' 'BeefInjector' and 'Rotcrotch'.)



If you have lore questions, feel free to ask me. I'm a huge lore nerd when it comes to anything about trolls, tauren or draenei. And yeah, Hatchetwound would probably fly as a tauren name in all seriousness. Tauren technically have three names, one of which being one they earn around their mid-teenage years, which is given to them based on an accomplishment. It could easily be something like Hatchetwound.

Anyway, I'll shut up before I look even nerdier.


----------



## Chernobyl (Aug 5, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I'm more interested in the cool things you can do with each class, not how easily you kick butt. I just picked Warrior first because it seemed simplest.
> For instance, how does the Druid shape-changing thing work? Is it neat to use, or just lame and hard to handle?
> 
> I should have specified that I'm not in it for the kicking butt and taking names. XD


 Warriors are NOT easy to handle, but once you get the hand of them, they rock. If you are going to stick with the good ol' beeftank, I suggest going Arms, as a spec once you hit about...say level 15 or so? GREAT damage, and alot of fun to play. It's been....shit....two years since I have played the damn game? But yeah, Warrior is my class. Gotta love em. 
Just....stay away from the Warlocks, and Hunters. They can, and WILL kick your ass, depending on the player on the other side....


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, Hunters are the easiest class to begin with, tho it's really hard until you reach Level 10 so you can tame a pet which keeps enemies away from you so you can shoot with your gun/bow/crossbow from distance.

Druid is not really easy to play at first, not until Level 20 where you get the Cat form, also as already said, the big amount of druid spells might be confusing.

Other easy classes to begin with are Paladins, Mages, maybe Warlocks and Priests. Do not play Rogue, Warrior or Shaman until you got the hang on the game and know how everything works, it's really hard to be "good" with those classes when you just started (in my opinion tho).

I for instance love to heal, if you wanna be loved, play as a healing class (Druid, Shaman, Priest, Paladin) :3
Your friends will worship you


----------



## Danale (Aug 5, 2009)

I just quit WoW after a year and a half of playing. I have dreams about it, still read up on the patches, still think of getting back into it. I've even said I'd get back into it this November as a Christmas present for myself.

So, yeah, get out while you can, and/or be very aware of how much time you spend on it. What you can do is use the parental controls to restrict how much you play. I don't know if you're still in school or not, but for example you can set the restrictions so that you are blocked from signing in until after 7pm. That way you can get home, do your homework, eat dinner and then play as a reward to yourself.

Every new person laughs at the idea of getting addicted, but in order to do anything of any real significance/fun you have to spend time to get the best gear, network to get into the best guild and maintain your skills so that the guild keeps you and chooses you for their raids. On top of that you have to raid consistently to keep up your reputation with the guild, earn chances to win items and then actually win the items.

WoW was a TON of fun while I played it, but while I played it I spent a lot less time working on my art and web design skills, and if you look at my DA gallery vs. my FA gallery you can see how much I suffered until I quit and started working on my art/design skills again.

So if you're young and school is the only thing on your plate, go for it. If you're approaching the end of college or are looking for new training/career, set it aside until you're at a more comfortable place in life to be dicking around on the computer all night.


----------



## Danale (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, and I played a druid. I was feral until my last few months playing the game when I got an invite to the top 7th guild on my server if I was willing to play Balance. I dual-specced into balance, got into the guild and that's when the real time sink began. If I play again I'll definitely just stick to the casual raiding, even if it's frustrating.

Here's my toon:
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Echo+Isles&n=Danale

I recommend druid as a starter toon. It's extremely difficult until around level 30 (more like level 45ish to be honest!), but you get a feel for ALL the classes and thus understand how the class roles function better. Plus now with dual spec you can truly test out different roles and enjoy more of the game without leveling multiple toons.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 5, 2009)

I always find it odd that people say everyone who plays WoW is addicted, yet when you look on the forums where the unpleasable fanbase lurks...everyone's whining about the casuals who aren't addicted ruining it all. 


I figured I'd just mention this.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 5, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I always find it odd that people say everyone who plays WoW is addicted, yet when you look on the forums where the unpleasable fanbase lurks...everyone's whining about the casuals who aren't addicted ruining it all.
> 
> 
> I figured I'd just mention this.



Yeah, this.

Anyone who seriously thinks that you need to be "addicted" to get anywhere is an idiot, honestly. WoW is extremely casual ("non-addicted") friendly now, and it's a great starter MMO.

Anyone who says that you need to be addicted to do good obviously has not played in Wrath of the Lich King yet.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 5, 2009)

There's a fair difference between maybe playing a lot one or two nights to clear content...then playing five or six hours a day to clear content.


----------



## Danale (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't tell if you guys are responding to my posts or not, but I was an extremely casual WoW player until I made some steady e-friends in the game that were CONSTANTLY online, so I always looked forward to talking to them in game. Then I got accepted into that guild, and let's be honest - WoW _can_ be casual, but they still have hard content that you _do_ need to devote a lot of time and effort into getting through it all. The guild I got into was extremely hardcore about pushing through hard mode everything in Ulduar, and that's what became the huge timesink. If it weren't for how many friends I had in there though I'd have left - the GMs were total douchetards.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 5, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> There's a fair difference between maybe playing a lot one or two nights to clear content...then playing five or six hours a day to clear content.



This is my roommate.

He has his PC set up on the coffee table in the living room, with wires and stuff on either side so that you can't get past to the TV, and the monitor the PS3/360 is hooked up to is inaccessible. He easily plays 6-10 hours per day. In fact, he almost lost his account (it was stolen by some Chinese guy through a keylogger last Friday) and he seemed like he was broken.

I do have some experience playing WoW (I find it the borings), and I've lost contact with a number of friends due to WoW being more pressing than anything else. I know another friend who works at a local EB Games who's incredibly serious about his WoW - Even if he has company over, he has to do raids and stuff all night and gets extremely pissed off if things don't go smoothly.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 5, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> There's a fair difference between maybe playing a lot one or two nights to clear content...then playing five or six hours a day to clear content.



Not anymore thanks to 3.2. WoW is extremely casual now. Blizzard's new way of handling things is to make only one raid viable at a time and all the others useless.

Basically what I'm saying is, WoW is now only fun if you're looking to go 1-80 then quit, or PvP.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 6, 2009)

God, I'm NOT gonna get addicted. XD And believe me, it does not take much to amuse me, so I'm not going to have to spend ALL DAY to have fun. XD I mean hell, I dropped every idea of actually finishing a quest when I discovered you could profess your love to the monsters.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 6, 2009)

WoW is an ok game. I suggest getting some high level friends and ask them to help you though so instances. Those are some of the best ways to level up in WoW. Just a word of mouth though if you continue to play watch out for your mid to upper 40s. The game gets extremely boring around there with so few quests


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

Ticon said:


> God, I'm NOT gonna get addicted. XD And believe me, it does not take much to amuse me, so I'm not going to have to spend ALL DAY to have fun. XD I mean hell, I dropped every idea of actually finishing a quest when I discovered you could profess your love to the monsters.



/farts bunny

The game is alright. Baron Von Dad set me up with my first account.
I have a friend who was interested, so I got her signed up and we ended up playing together.
So, it was kind of a fun little experience to do quests together.
That's pretty much the only advice I have for quickly leveling - have a friend.

And RP servers are like normal servers as far as I can tell.


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 6, 2009)

i know what you should do. NOT PLAY WoW! it's a boring ,meaningless waste of time, i should know, i've played the damn thing long enough. i quit when i came to the realisation of what it realy was. a repetitive money trap! all in all it has about four different quest types, worded slightly differently in slightly different locations fighting slightly differen creatures. type 1: kill *monster name*. type 2: kill *monster name* and retreive *item name* type 3: find *item name* in *dungeon name* type 4: escort *object or person* to *location name* 


the rest are merely variants/combos of these four.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 6, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Just a word of mouth though if you continue to play watch out for your mid to upper 40s. The game gets extremely boring around there with so few quests



Once again, they fixed this due to player complaints. Over various patches, they lowered the XP required to level and upped the XP gained from quests. Hitting dry patches (which usually happened between 30-40) no longer happens.



> ,meaningless waste of time



All games are "meaningless" and a "waste of time". They're video games. It isn't going to be productive, it's a game.



> i quit when i came to the realisation of what it realy was. a repetitive money trap!



Yeah, how dare companies try to make money?! Who do they think they are, making stuff that people pay money for? Fuck them!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 6, 2009)

Again: weekly WoW bashing because it is OMG SO COOL!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 6, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Once again, they fixed this due to player complaints. Over various patches, they lowered the XP required to level and upped the XP gained from quests. Hitting dry patches (which usually happened between 30-40) no longer happens.



Well I quit playing the game because it didn't interest me anymore. So I don't keep up with it anymore


----------



## Asswings (Aug 6, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> i know what you should do. NOT PLAY WoW! it's a boring ,meaningless waste of time, i should know, i've played the damn thing long enough. i quit when i came to the realisation of what it realy was. a repetitive money trap! all in all it has about four different quest types, worded slightly differently in slightly different locations fighting slightly differen creatures. type 1: kill *monster name*. type 2: kill *monster name* and retreive *item name* type 3: find *item name* in *dungeon name* type 4: escort *object or person* to *location name*
> 
> 
> the rest are merely variants/combos of these four.



I want a meaningless waste of time. That's why I'm playing vidya gaems.

As for quests: 1. I like killing monsters, better than say.. Logging onto Runescape and chopping down trees for over 9000 hours.
2. See above.
3. These are perhaps more interesting to me because I have no sense of direction, and cannot find my way through anything. So when I do manage to not screw up and end up back at the entrance, it's a high sense of accomplishment. XD
4. See above.

And what other types of quests are there in games? I mean seriously. ALL video game quests are like that.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 6, 2009)

Ticon said:


> As for quests: 1. I like killing monsters, better than say.. *Logging onto Runescape and chopping down trees for over 9000 hours.*



Talk about it, I fucking hate runescape.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 6, 2009)

If you get a good group around you the game can be fun. If you spent all your time alone though it's not worth it. So find yourself a good guild to join.

Stay away from furry guilds though. Also remember that WoW should not consume your life.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 6, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Not anymore thanks to 3.2. WoW is extremely casual now. Blizzard's new way of handling things is to make only one raid viable at a time and all the others useless.
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is, WoW is now only fun if you're looking to go 1-80 then quit, or PvP.



Yeah despite that everyone whines about how it's too hardcore. :B


----------



## Asswings (Aug 6, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you get a good group around you the game can be fun. If you spent all your time alone though it's not worth it. So find yourself a good guild to join.
> 
> Stay away from furry guilds though. Also remember that WoW should not consume your life.



A lot of my internet friends play WoW, so I've already got a pile of people to play with once I pick up a couple levels. XD

And yeah, honestly I don't see why my like of anthropomorphic animals should really factor into my WoW playing, other than liking the Tauren. And even then I'm enjoying my troll character more.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yeah despite that everyone whines about how it's too hardcore. :B



Less QQ more pew pew.

The funny thing is that half of the content from 3.2.0 comes from the suggestions of the players, and yet they still bitch that it is not enough or it makes the game too easy.



Ticon said:


> Anyways, any suggestions? For my first character I made a Tauren Warrior named Hatchetwound on some server my kinda-stepbrother plays.
> 
> I'm pretty damn lost in this game. Got any cool tips? :3
> 
> ...



The RP servers are okay. The one you'd want to stay away from is Moon Guard. Overpopulated, will cause lag in the populated cities, and it has a Gaiafag feel to it. For now, a Good RP server would be Wyrmrest Accord or Sisters of Elune.

If you need Help, I am on Farstriders and I should be on sometime this weekend. :V


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 6, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I know I get mad at people for doing this all the time, but...
> 
> GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN.


 
THIS


----------



## Asswings (Aug 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Less QQ more pew pew.
> 
> The funny thing is that half of the content from 3.2.0 comes from the suggestions of the players, and yet they still bitch that it is not enough or it makes the game too easy.
> 
> ...




I made a troll on Wyrmrest Accord. <3

Baron helped me out a TON. Srsly. Awesomely helpful dude, there.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I made a troll on Wyrmrest Accord. <3
> 
> Baron helped me out a TON. Srsly. Awesomely helpful dude, there.



Mondo Coolio. :}


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 6, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I made a troll on Wyrmrest Accord. <3
> 
> Baron helped me out a TON. Srsly. Awesomely helpful dude, there.



*:3*


----------



## Taralack (Aug 8, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I know I get mad at people for doing this all the time, but...
> 
> GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN.



seconding THIS again.

Ex-WoW addict here, haha.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 8, 2009)

Toraneko said:


> seconding THIS again.
> 
> Ex-WoW addict here, haha.


*rage*
Stop it guys, WoW is a game like every other game for fucks sake! When you get addicted to it it's your own damn fault! Stop blaming the game for it, god damn...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 8, 2009)

Toraneko said:


> seconding THIS again.
> 
> Ex-WoW addict here, haha.



 Oh, silly kids.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 8, 2009)

I only just started playing, but I have two- three, characters. Takoto, a Blood Elf Paladin, and Sasoreh, a Night Elf Priest.

...And my boyfriend made me a Dwarf Hunter named Elroberto (or something akin to that) but I haven't used him yet. xD

Also I don't play on the main WoW server, I play on Neverendless WoW. :3


----------



## Asswings (Aug 9, 2009)

Toraneko said:


> seconding THIS again.
> 
> Ex-WoW addict here, haha.




If you guys don't have anything useful to say, then
SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTHS YOU RETARDED FAGS. THIS IS NOT SOVIET RUSSIA, GAMES DON'T ADDICT YOU, YOU ADDICT GAMES. STOP TRYING TO BE TRENDY AND COOL BY HATING ON SOMETHING. 

Thanks. <3


----------



## Bacu (Aug 9, 2009)

I concur with the post in the space directly above this one.


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Aug 9, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I know I get mad at people for doing this all the time, but...
> 
> GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN.



QFT


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah I find it annoying that they put video game addiction in the medical journal. its not like heroine or another drug where there is an actual chemical addiction to where your body goes through withdrawals if you dont have it. you can easily turn the computer off and stop playing


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 9, 2009)

I love how when anyone talks about any other game, it's okay.

But a WoW thread? *OH FUCK* HELP US ALL EVERYONE IS GOING TO GET ADDICTED WOW IS SO BAD WHAT THE FUCK HOW _DARE YOU_ PLAY AND_ ENJOY IT_ HURAAARGHGARBL


----------



## Taralack (Aug 9, 2009)

it's ok ilu too <3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 9, 2009)

I used to play WoW. After the first expansion I quiet because they didn't really bring anything new along with it other than "New instances! Higher level cap!" and "NEW GEAR". 

Not to mention they _seriously_ fucked up Warcraft lore by killing off soooo many characters for the raids -_____-

I don't really mind WoW anymore. Except for Blizzard fucking up the lore for ZOMG EPIC RAIDS.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 9, 2009)

Ticon said:


> If you guys don't have anything useful to say, then
> SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTHS YOU RETARDED FAGS. THIS IS NOT SOVIET RUSSIA, GAMES DON'T ADDICT YOU, YOU ADDICT GAMES. STOP TRYING TO BE TRENDY AND COOL BY HATING ON SOMETHING.
> 
> Thanks. <3


Thanks Ticon


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 9, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I used to play WoW. After the first expansion I quiet because they didn't really bring anything new along with it other than "New instances! Higher level cap!" and "NEW GEAR".
> 
> Not to mention they _seriously_ fucked up Warcraft lore by killing off soooo many characters for the raids -_____-
> 
> I don't really mind WoW anymore. Except for Blizzard fucking up the lore for ZOMG EPIC RAIDS.



http://herbaldrink.deviantart.com/art/Lore-LOL-65760397



And thank you Ticon. WoW Bashing was old in 2006. It's older than Square-Enix bashing...yet it's still fun to do so.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

Go on a RP server.  Theyre actually good.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 9, 2009)

Do what I did:
Put it down and never pick it up again.
x.x
Plenty of free stuff on the internet that's better.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 10, 2009)

^No Korean grindfests.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 10, 2009)

Nobody better play on Stormreaver...


----------



## Asswings (Aug 10, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Do what I did:
> Put it down and never pick it up again.
> x.x
> Plenty of free stuff on the internet that's better.



No. Just no.

I've tried MANY free mmos. They all suck ass in comparison to just the little I've played of WoW. 

AND FUCKDAMMIT YOU FAGGOTS.

DO I HAVE TO SIZE 7 ON YOU AGAIN. D:<


----------



## Icarus (Aug 10, 2009)

Ticon said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> I've tried MANY free mmos. They all suck ass in comparison to just the little I've played of WoW.
> 
> ...



>I've never heard of free servers.
Really?  I thought everyone knew of their existence...
Oh well.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 10, 2009)

Icarus said:


> >I've never heard of free servers.
> Really?  I thought everyone knew of their existence...
> Oh well.



Haha, free servers suck. Seriously. I HAVE tried. It was shit.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 10, 2009)

The only proiblem I have with WoW is the assmoneys who use you as a scapegoat to cover their suckness.

But I do love traveling around with my e-quaintances.


----------



## Rifter (Aug 10, 2009)

Somebody found these halloween mask textures laying about in the public test realm files: http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images/news/2009/july/newraces.jpg

Could mean playable worgen. O shi.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 10, 2009)

Rifter said:


> Somebody found these halloween mask textures laying about in the public test realm files: http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images/news/2009/july/newraces.jpg
> 
> Could mean playable worgen. O shi.



I heard and they were going to be Alliance only, which would cause an influx of Alliance players. Would suck for the Horde, but the influx would cause a rise in prices and problems in their cities.


If that happens, then they'll have to make Naga or some other race related (besides goblins) with a backstory to the horde that is just as good.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 10, 2009)

Alliance? So they're going to kill their own breed in Duskwood :3

Well not if there are different tribes, like Troll tribes, but I never saw different tribes of Worgen, so...
And I highly doubt they will be playable, only because there are Worgen masks for next Halloween doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 10, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> And I highly doubt they will be playable, only because there are Worgen masks for next Halloween _*doesn't mean anything.*_



THIS.

Everyone is flipping the fuck out going on about how OH SHIT NEW RACES BECAUSE OF_ ONE TEXTURE._


----------



## Shino (Aug 10, 2009)

You joined WoW? You *idiot*. That's like saying "I just started doing crack! Any suggestions!?!"


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 10, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Alliance? So they're going to kill their own breed in Duskwood :3
> 
> Well not if there are different tribes, like Troll tribes, but I never saw different tribes of Worgen, so...
> And I highly doubt they will be playable, only because there are Worgen masks for next Halloween doesn't mean anything.



There was a rumor going around on WoW forums about it. One of the "Loremasters" had leaked out that "most of the Worgen were victims of Arugals experiments and with the aid of the Kirin Tor, the worgen began working on a cure" and so players were raving on the possibility of a Worgen race.


The texture was probably left over due to the creeps in Grizzly Hills and whatnot...who knows.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 10, 2009)

Shino said:


> You joined WoW? You *idiot*. That's like saying "I just started doing crack! Any suggestions!?!"



Once again, it's not the game that's addicting people, it's the people playing it who are getting addicted due to their own retardedness. Jesus christ, stop beating that poor  WOW IS ADDICTING horse, it's already rotting away to shreds.  Honest to fucking god this is not in rants and raves, so stop going OMG NO DON'T PLAY.

I haven't even opened the game in 3 days. BUT OH NO TICON YER A WOWADDICT NOW.

Also, Wolf people would be cool, but I probably wouldn't play them. For one, alliance people don't seem to be the kind of people I want to deal with all the time, and for another there'd just be a little too much furfaggotry associated with wolves.


----------



## Rifter (Aug 10, 2009)

The art's too high quality to be anything but a new player race, really. Do female worgen even exist in the current build?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 11, 2009)

I played a ten-day free trial of that game.

I got bored of it in less than two.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 11, 2009)

I would think the worgen would be interesting if they were horde...


...but since they are alliance, I will enjoy slaughtering them by the truckload and then corpse exploding their dead bodies.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 11, 2009)

As much as I like the idea of playable Worgen, it doesn't look likely.

The very next week, they came out with Naga, Ogre, Vrykul, and a couple of other unplayable races as Halloween masks.  So either it was a typical moment of jumping on something way too quick, or Blizzard was all "O SHI- THEY'RE ONTO US, COVER IT UP, QUICK".

Much as I'd like the latter, the former is much more likely.


----------



## Rifter (Aug 11, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> As much as I like the idea of playable Worgen, it doesn't look likely.
> 
> The very next week, they came out with Naga, Ogre, Vrykul, and a couple of other unplayable races as Halloween masks.  So either it was a typical moment of jumping on something way too quick, or Blizzard was all "O SHI- THEY'RE ONTO US, COVER IT UP, QUICK".
> 
> Much as I'd like the latter, the former is much more likely.



Those masks were obvious rush jobs. They use existing art for the most part, some of them are bordered incorrectly and the female ogre texture was stolen from an illustration in a Warcraft book. They're just trying to cover their asses.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 11, 2009)

Everyone is flipping shit over the masks. I don't get it. It's possible for Blizzard to release masks for Halloween that isn't a player race.


----------



## Rifter (Aug 11, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Everyone is flipping shit over the masks. I don't get it. It's possible for Blizzard to release masks for Halloween that isn't a player race.



http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6140/goblinupgrade.jpg

I rest my case!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 11, 2009)

Shino said:


> You joined WoW? You *idiot*. That's like saying "I just started doing crack! Any suggestions!?!"



*ahem*




			
				ticon said:
			
		

> THIS IS NOT SOVIET RUSSIA, GAMES DON'T ADDICT YOU, YOU ADDICT GAMES. STOP TRYING TO BE TRENDY AND COOL BY HATING ON SOMETHING.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 11, 2009)

Rifter said:


> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6140/goblinupgrade.jpg
> 
> I rest my case!


I concur.
I'm going to Blizzcon next week, I can let everyone know. Not like it won't be all over the internet anyways.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 13, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Anyways, any suggestions? For my first character I made a Tauren Warrior named Hatchetwound on some server my kinda-stepbrother plays.
> 
> I'm pretty damn lost in this game. Got any cool tips? :3
> 
> ...



Download the quest helper addon so if you get lost, it can point you in the right direction.

Or level to 67 like me without knowing about it and taking forever to level D:

Roleplay servers are good, just need to avoid Goldshire if you're Alliance and Silvermoon City if you're Horde. Most RPs are planned and among friends and guildies, bit hard these days to find one randomly.

Stay in Mulgore until level 10, if you leave before then you'll get slaughtered.

You should also let me refer you <.<;


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 13, 2009)

hiss, Questhelper...

Well, as long as you only use it when you're actually really lost, I suppose I can tolerate it.

Far too many people use it as an excuse to be lazy dumbasses.  "HOW I DO DIS?!  QWESTHELPER NOT TELL"   "Read the quest log, dipshit"  "LOLN00B I HAV QWESTHELPER"


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't really use that many mods on WoW. Sure I used additional action bars back in the day but then we got our own and I ONLY use the one action bar above the inventory. I also did like a few mods that set the ?? Elites to 500 elite which made a few battles like Ironaya, Archaedas, and Amnennar the Coldbringer quite epic. Never was fond of them...some were borderline bots anyways. And yes I know...I used Decursor before you could be banned for it.  (Some of the Rogue mods were even worse. You would use the mod to set up a combo...then with the press of a button it executes it for you.) oh and I used DOTimers but only until you could visibly tell when you needed to reapply them. 

Raid UIs make my eyes bleed. They not only rape the UI into oblivion but cover the screen up with so much junk you can't even see the boss that's going on. :<


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 13, 2009)

Be prepared to waste countless hours and money every month from that game.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 13, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> I concur.
> I'm going to Blizzcon next week, I can let everyone know. Not like it won't be all over the internet anyways.



Have fun watching Ozzy.


----------

